

Google power users reject suggested user list - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-power-users-reject-suggested.html

======
ggchappell
Direct link to Scoble's 13 reasons (mentioned in the article):
[https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/JN6mD71b...](https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/JN6mD71bWhJ)

And his subsequent comments ("What is better than a suggested user list?"):
[https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/LcvKDZYG...](https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/LcvKDZYG2HB)

From the latter post:

> By focusing on content Google's staff can reward behavior it wants to see
> here. That is a very useful "stick" to use in community management. Does it
> want us to share more videos? Then put more videos on the "post of the day"
> lists. Does it want us to write more helpful content? Then post more helpful
> posts on "post of the day" lists. Right now the suggested user lists just
> tell us to focus on being more popular. Not really good memes to feed a
> community.

Really? He expects lots of people to post (say) videos in the realistic hope
of making some kind of worldwide top-ten list?

